# Obsessing over the right filter....help!



## magnolia95 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi there,

I am in the process of ordering lots of stuff for my new 75G setup. I have only had a 25G prior to this so I am not experienced in the larger tanks.

I was going to order the Eheim 2126 thermofilter then I read some posts that said it might not have enough turnover.

What are your more experienced opinions? Should I go for the 2128? From Eheims website:

Thermo Version 
2126 
For aquariums up to (US gallons) 92 Gal 
Pump output (US GPH) 251 GPH
Filter circulation (US GPH) 172 GPH

2128
For aquariums up to (US gallons) 158 Gal. 
Pump output (US GPH) 277 GPH 
Filter circulation (US GPH) 198 GPH 

The larger filter is about $50 more. Not that much but it's all adding up, yikes!

Any help greatly appreciated,

Maggie


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Maggie,
I'm assuming this will be a planted tank? If so, I'd say the 2126 would be fine. If you don't get enough water movement you can always add a powerhead. But I don't think it will be a problem.

--Mike


----------



## magnolia95 (Aug 15, 2005)

Mike,

Thanks for the reply. Yes I am hoping to do a heavily planted tank, with some South American fish. My last tank was exceedingly low tech, not much light, no CO2, so CO2 is next in line for obsessing when I'm done with filtration...lol. 
Maggie


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I tend to overfilter my tanks...I have 2 Magnum 350's on my 75g tank. I have one filled with bioballs and a DIY clear PVC reactor for the CO2 and the other is usually full of floss. The reactor cuts down on flow quite a bit in comparison to the filter that is full of floss. 

Since you say you may add CO2 later you may want to opt for the 2128 instead of the 2126. You can always cut the flow back on the 2128 if it is too much but you can't increase the flow on the 2126 if it is too little. 

If you choose to go with an external reactor (to keep the equipment out of the tank) you will appreciate the extra flow.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

If it were me, I'd also opt for the 2128. For an extra $50, it's better than realizing you should have gotten the bigger one down the line and having to spend the entire cost of the filter to upgrade.

It's not that the smaller one won't work for you, but I figure when in doubt, go bigger.


----------



## magnolia95 (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your help. As a newbie it's good to know that I'm not alone! 

To complicate matters I just found out that I can get ADA glass tanks locally. I love their look but can only afford the 60G. So I guess the 2126 might be enough after all?

Thanks again, Maggie


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

i actually run the 2028 (same thing just no heating) on a 50gal with no problems at all..the thing about getting the larger filter is that if in future you want to upgrade to a larger tank or need better filtration...you have that option.. 
if you got the 2126 and found it wasn't enough then you'd only end up making it more troublesome for yourself.. i would spend the 50 bucks and get the 2128.. besides..it has another tray for more filter substrate!! and what jans said is true as well..


----------



## magnolia95 (Aug 15, 2005)

I think you are right. Spending an extra 50 bucks now, vs spending the $270 or more in a year if I want more filtration.

Thanks again everyone, you're all super-helpful!

MAggie


----------



## RedDelPaPa (May 18, 2005)

the 2126 will do you fine. I have a 2026 on both of my 75's. The spray bar needed all the holes drilled out bigger to stop it from toilet-bowling so hard. They're working great, and are absolutely dead silent. What a pleasent atmosphere that brings to a fish room.

I love the versatility that a good canister filter provides. You can set the thing up 100,000 different ways.

Red


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

I would recommend a eheim classic 2217. Some you some $$$ for the lily pipes. 


Thanh


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Food for thought.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=19788&page=1&pp=40&highlight=short+pants

jB


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Jason Baliban said:


> Food for thought.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=19788&page=1&pp=40&highlight=short+pants
> 
> jB


I have an oceanic 75gal setup with an eheim 2028. I didn't have any problem with the hose being too short. I later added an external co2 reactor so more slack. From bottom to top is approx. 4' 6". The stand is pretty high IMO. If I can go back, I would buy a 2217. Not that there is any wrong with the 2028. Just maybe save some money. I also have an ADA tank and I don't think the hose would be any issue since I'm pretty sure the setup is not as high.

Thanh


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

You know, I am just convinced i got the wrong hose. Cause mine really didnt come close. Oh well. Still worth sharing.

jB


----------



## magnolia95 (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks Jason I read your thread. Maybe you did get the wrong hoses? Anyway I'm a wimp and I wish I wasn't, so good on ya.

Maggie


----------



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

I have been using a 2126 on a 75 gallon hex (30" deep) since December and I am very pleased with the filter. I did improve on it by adding an ADA Lily pipe inflow and outflow.


----------



## magnolia95 (Aug 15, 2005)

Summitwynds,

I want those lily pipes too. Good to know they work well...

Maggie


----------



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

The Lily pipes really do look nice, now to find clear hose to replace the green ones that come with the Eheim. Since the tank is pretty much viewable from all sides and the filter is going to be placed in a wood barrel (as soon as the barnboard shelves are built), I would like to have the hoses look as invisible as the Lily pipes. Anyone know of clear hose that will fit the Eheim 2126?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

The thread has been updated with a couple people with 150 gallon tanks validating my complaint. I was starting to think i was crzy!!! HEHE

Either way, in this situation the saying "it is not always important to be right, but what is important is to be heard...", seems to fit the bill.

Thanks

jB


----------

